# Phalaenopsis Jiaho's Lovely Star 'Peter Lin' HCC/AOS



## bigleaf (Mar 29, 2011)

Phalaenopsis Jiaho's Lovely Star 'Peter Lin' HCC/AOS - pictured on the right
Phalaenopsis Love Gift (Phalaenopsis lobbii x Phalaenopsis gibbosa) - pictured on the left







Phalaenopsis Joy Spring Canary 'Green 5' - pictured on the left


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 29, 2011)

very interesting!


----------



## Hera (Mar 29, 2011)

That is a very cool mini. The gold is so dark. Does it fade? It doesn't appear to by the pictures.


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you. Color gets darker with age. this is inherited from the Phal stuartiana v nobilis. Most open cream/light yellow but gets darker with age. I like this particular cultivar because the color is very rich, like Papaya


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 29, 2011)

That yellow/gold is outstanding. REminds me of a really good V. dennisoniana


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love Gift is so colourful that it doesn't look like a phal!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 30, 2011)

The color on Phalaenopsis Jiaho's Lovely Star is fantastic!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## etex (Mar 30, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> That yellow/gold is outstanding. REminds me of a really good V. dennisoniana



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2011)

A truly orange Phal? I love it!!! :drool:


----------



## Bolero (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pretty, I wish I could grow these.


----------



## Hera (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish somebody had these available because I keep coming back to this page to drool.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonderful all 3!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 31, 2011)

Great phals!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 2, 2011)

Hera said:


> I wish somebody had these available because I keep coming back to this page to drool.



Thank you. 2 years ago I tried to have stem props made but nothing came back from the lab. Right now I am using this plant to breed. I hope to have better news to share in the future.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2011)

bigleaf said:


> Thank you. 2 years ago I tried to have stem props made but nothing came back from the lab. Right now I am using this plant to breed. I hope to have better news to share in the future.



Good! Keep us posted.


----------

